# I went to the doctor!



## karina (May 20, 2009)

It doesn't sound like a big deal I know, but I finally got up enough courage to go and see the dr to get some help with my depression and anxiety. Apart from bursting into tears I think I did pretty well. I got prescribed Cipralex so hopefully it will help.
I've been putting it off because I can't stand sitting int he waiting room, and then your name is called up and everyone else stares at you, God I HATE that!!

Being int he room with the doctor wasn't too bad because my mom came with me and she just told him what the matter was because I was crying so much I couldn't talk. what an idiot lol.
at least I have something now that will hopefully help me on the road to recovery.:clap

Thanks to anyone who bothers to read


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job, I hope it helps you.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done! 

Currently I am trying to work up the courage to go to a doctor myself, I am glad you have been succesful - you even managed to get prescribed something on your first visit, I'd say that's pretty good, hope it helps


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Well done karina, that took a lot of courage. I hope this is the start of your recovery and a path towards a great, happy life


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Good for you, karina. I wish you success in your recovery.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

that is very very good


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

Good for you! I'm trying to go myself one of these days, but I am scared that it won't work.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Good for you Karina. I hope the Cipralex helps you out.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

karina said:


> It doesn't sound like a big deal I know, but I finally got up enough courage to go and see the dr to get some help with my depression and anxiety. Apart from bursting into tears I think I did pretty well. I got prescribed Cipralex so hopefully it will help.
> I've been putting it off because I can't stand sitting int he waiting room, and then your name is called up and everyone else stares at you, God I HATE that!!


I know exactly what you mean. I'm having to visit my GP pretty regularly at the moment, and every time I go I get very anxious and worked up in advance - partly because of the waiting room situation you've described and partly because I don't always get on with my doctor the best. I absolutely hate going too, so can appreciate how hard that must have been for you.

Well done for taking that step and finding the courage! Hope that the meds help.


----------

